# GHG FFD Lesser Heads



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

I was wondering if GHG makes replacement heads for their lesser decoys. Or if I call them if they will send me nwe ones or?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah they will send you a new head if you call them! However they may ask you to send pictures of the head cut in half!


----------



## cflamer (May 5, 2009)

Give Avery Customer Service a call.
$3 each

Do you have any problems with the active heads staying attached?
What do you guys use to keep the heads on the actives?
Those notches wear down easy & the heads pop off when you pick em up.

I wanted to stay away from Gorilla Glue because if that breaks then you have to replace the entire decoy.

All info is greatly appreciated guys. Thanks.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Drywall screws work well for keeping the heads on the actives. I hang my non motion based decoys by the base in my trailer, have had a few heads come off and zipped a couple screws in and they havent moved since. Has worked for me?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Have fun with their Customer Service. uke:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

About a month ago I ordered a couple heads and foot bases, had them in less than a week. No problems and resonable price?


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

FFD lesser heads are a joke!! i had one head come out of the box with no plastic case and had huge gashes in it. Also one came broken. And i recomend once you put the heads in DONT TAKE THEM OUT !!! They will break!! i try very carefully two times and each one broke!! Customer service was very understanding though and replaced both as well as decoy that came with a huge stain on it!! They seem like there made very cheap!! BUT if you get a good box of them they look look perfect.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

cflamer said:


> Give Avery Customer Service a call.
> $3 each
> 
> Do you have any problems with the active heads staying attached?
> ...


As a matter of fact im wondering the same thing! they base of the head sticks out about a 1/4 inch and looks terrible! only on the actives though


----------



## cflamer (May 5, 2009)

> As a matter of fact im wondering the same thing! they base of the head sticks out about a 1/4 inch and looks terrible! only on the actives though


EXACTLY! 
Only the actives are this way.
I think 2 black drywall screws are the way to go for this.
I refuse to use Gorilla Glue & risk ruining the entire decoy & I'm not gonna be picking up heads all over the field either!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

honker85 said:


> FFD lesser heads are a joke!! i had one head come out of the box with no plastic case and had huge gashes in it. Also one came broken. And i recomend once you put the heads in DONT TAKE THEM OUT !!! They will break!! i try very carefully two times and each one broke!! Customer service was very understanding though and replaced both as well as decoy that came with a huge stain on it!! They seem like there made very cheap!! BUT if you get a good box of them they look look perfect.


x2...the FFD lesser heads are terrible...i bought a doz brand new and one boke was missing 3 heads!! and on installing i broke one and i was being careful cuz i had heard they dont go on well...but they were replaced for free on warranty BUT that shouldnt happen in the first place


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

I think its because the holes in the decoy are way smaller than the head. You need to file the hole down a little to get them to go in a little easier.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I will cast another vote into the 'durable as wet paper bag' corner. Have a bunch of regular size hunter, pro grade, and FFD that havent had too much trouble with....but those lesser heads ....well those lesser heads fall off if you look at them wrong. China just doesn't make em like they use too.... :-?


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Have fun with their Customer Service. uke:


I have actually had VERY good service from avery. My blind was destroyed and they sent me a new finisher for only $180. AWESOME


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

If you destroyed the blind why would you complain to them?


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... sc&start=0

I didn't intentionally destroy it. It was driven over by some a$$ hole. Avery didn't have to do anything and they were extremely helpful.


----------

